# First time squatting kinda nervous



## beginnavagabond (Jan 21, 2015)

There's this mobile home park in my town that's been abandoned since 2007 and I've ridden my bike through it a lot of the time and only once I saw someone else walking through. All the mobile units are gone but there is one regular house, (I guess it used to be an office building) and every time I went in that neighbourhood, the house was boarded up, but I went there today and the board was gone from one of the sections, and I looked in from a distance saw a lot of beer cans in the house, and a bicycle near the house. What's the deal if you think there's already somebody in the squat, should I just go for it? Thanks


----------



## Cree (Jan 21, 2015)

I wouldn't, first come ..first serve, squatter's rights


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 21, 2015)

Bring more beer and wait for dude to show up. When he gets there, offer him a beer and a place to sit. It is your house, keep it nice


----------



## wombatt (Jan 21, 2015)

just try to find whoever may be living there and be curtious, discuss any plans you each have to live there and talk about what your intentions are with the space. if you dont want to squat the same place as somebody else trailor squats can actually be pretty awesome. good luck


----------



## Tude (Jan 21, 2015)

Good info guys


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 2, 2015)

moved to the squatting section.


----------

